# EB NFL Pick 'em League (2016)



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello EB’ers! That’s right, it’s that time of year again…FOOTBALL SEASON! Last year I organized a regular season NFL fantasy pick ‘em league. It turned out to be pretty fun and kept people engaged during the season (and on EB.com) complete with all sorts of smack talk :lmao: . I think it would be fun to do it again this year as I imagine we might have even more interest. For those unfamiliar with how a pick ‘em league works, please see below.

Basically all you have to do is pick the winner of each game for the 16-week season.  And then assign a confidence point value to that pick accordingly.  For instance, when the Patriots play the Jets, that's a pretty solid bet that the Pats are going to win.  However, when the Bengals are playing the Browns, that could go either way.  So not only do you pick a team to win each week, but you assign the above mentioned points as your confidence level. Each game you guess correctly gets you the points you assigned. Typically the games you are most certain of the winner gets the highest point values. The ones you are least certain of get the lowest. But then there are always upsets too ldman:  . I did set a weekly tie-breaker but that only matters if you tie someone else in points for that particular week. The tie breaker is to guess the MNF game-ending total score (i.e. Team A + Team B = Total Score). Also, games lock *1 HOUR* before the game(s) on the corresponding day it is played. For instance, on Thursday, only the Thurs. game will lock at say 6pm CST assuming the game starts at 7pm CST. The same goes for games on Sun., and Mon. NO EXCEPTIONS! It's not such a big deal if you were to miss your TNF or MNF pick, but if you were to miss the first round of games on say Sun. afternoon, that would be costly because all first round games will lock and you will get ZERO points for those. Let me know if there are any other questions or if something is unclear.

To keep things interesting, last year those who played needed to pay a $10 entry fee. Near the end of the season there was some feedback in making it even more interesting this year and making the entry fee $25. I will create a poll to see what the general consensus is and will go by the results of that. Payouts are for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th place gets their money back. If two people are tied for 1st, then 1st &amp; 2nd place will split the combined earnings for those two places. The next payout is then 3rd place.

The way I've handled finances in the past is for everyone to send their $$ to me via PayPal or Google Wallet. It's really the easiest method and less money changing of hands. And PayPal allows premium account users (which I have) to carry a balance long-term. So the $$ is basically going to sit in there (vs. going to my personal banking account) until the end of the season where I will make payouts accordingly (basically just paid back via PayPal). Also be advised, when making a direct payment, use the "_send money to friends &amp; family_" option or there will be annoying fees associated with the transfer. My PP account is my email address [email protected] If there are any issues with what I mentioned, let me know and perhaps we can work something else out. Also, NO PAY, NO PLAY. I do not work on any sort of credit basis. Sorry but it’s just never worked out good in the past.

Good luck to everyone who participates this season and GO PACKERS!

*TO SUMMARIZE:*

1. Post here if you are interested

2. Vote what you think the entrance fee should be

3. See below for the results of the 2015 season



knight1fox3 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry this is later than intended but the final results and pay-out for the pick 'em football pool are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## akwooly (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm in brah.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2016)

I am in and down for $25 - KF you should just go ahead and pay my fee probably since you will just be paying it to me later?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 19, 2016)

ooooooooo!


----------



## cdc0001 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm also "in brah"

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2016)

As it stands now, that's only (5) people.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 22, 2016)

More people, more fun, more money!


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm in, but I'm pretty bad at this so I don't want to "donate" more than $10 to the winner.


----------



## Supe (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm out.  Got roped into doing a 10 team league with a coworkers family to fill a vacancy after his daughter and deadbeat SIL separated.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

dude it only takes like 10 minutes..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> dude it only takes like 10 minutes..


Right. Plus you can do it right on your phone with an app. I think I'm already in (3) of them so far.


----------



## Supe (Aug 23, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> dude it only takes like 10 minutes..


I can barely keep track of whether I put on underwear already as I get dressed every morning.  That's why my college pick'ems from a few years ago on here were so bad...


----------



## akwooly (Aug 23, 2016)

underwear is optional anyways.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2016)

@Ken PE 3.0, @bradlelf, @engineergurl, @Dexman PE PMP, @NJmike PE


----------



## cdc0001 (Aug 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> @Ken PE 3.0, @bradlelf, @engineergurl, @Dexman PE PMP, @NJmike PE


And @cdc0001

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2016)

cdc0001 said:


> > @Ken PE 3.0, @bradlelf, @engineergurl, @Dexman PE PMP, @NJmike PE
> 
> 
> And @cdc0001Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Already have you on the list. I was tagging others that may not have seen this thread.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cdc0001 (Aug 23, 2016)

[emoji15]

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## arminator_06 (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm in. I've never done something like this but am definitely an avid fantasy footballer. Where will you have the set up for weekly picks? ESPN, Yahoo, NFL.com, etc.? Also when should I submit you the $25? Lastly, go civils!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2016)

Cool. CBS Sports. Provided we have enough to play (10 people preferred usually) I'll activate the league and auto-generated emails will be sent with instructions on how to access, make picks, etc.

As of this post, we currently have (7) players.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2016)

look, either we get to 10 people or I sell the site to NCEES..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2016)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 25, 2016)

What the hell.  I'm in.  Let me know when you need the money. Gives me a reason to pay at least a litte attention to football this year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2016)

Flyer_PE said:


> What the hell.  I'm in.  Let me know when you need the money. Gives me a reason to pay at least a litte attention to football this year.


Nice! And at least it's better than watching politics.


----------



## P-E (Aug 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> look, either we get to 10 people or I sell the site to NCEES..


And we wouldn't get week 1 results until week 9.


----------



## arminator_06 (Aug 26, 2016)

So now we only need two more! Come on guys, all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2016)

I honestly thought we'd have overwhelming support this time around with how the one last year went.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm still in denial that football season is already upon us.  Where'd my freakin' summer go?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm glad we all agree that I will lose again


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm glad we all agree that I will lose again


Does that mean you're in? If so, that makes 9.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 26, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Does that mean you're in? If so, that makes 9.


sure count me in

EDIT:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2016)

we need a token female?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 26, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> we need a token female?


what happened to that hot nurse chick?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2016)

I texted EG and she pulled the same excuse as @Supe that she doesn't have time. LOL....none of us have actual free time for things like this.


----------



## arminator_06 (Aug 29, 2016)

bump. only 10 days until the season starts!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2016)

Time? exactly KFox, none of us really have time for this! I did find the less time i devoted to my picks the better I did!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm out this year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I'm out this year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 31, 2016)

View attachment 8575


Here's the list as of 8/31. Would be nice to get 1 more player to make for an even 10-person league (easier payout distributions). Though I would have thought we'd have a lot more interest this time around. And based on the entry fee poll, it looks like the general consensus is $25. So I don't know if that will cause anyone else to drop out or not.


*Knight1fox3*

*Akwooly*

*Road Guy*

*cdc0001*

*P-E*

*MetsFan*

*arminator_06*

*Flyer_PE*

*NJmike PE*


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Here's the list as of 8/31. Would be nice to get 1 more player to make for an even 10-person league (easier payout distributions). Though I would have thought we'd have a lot more interest this time around. And based on the entry fee poll, it looks like the general consensus is $25. So I don't know if that will cause anyone else to drop out or not.
> 
> 
> *Knight1fox3*
> ...


C'mon @envirotex, you're a football junky. Get in on the fun! :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh, and here's your "stat of the week". 

New York Jets @ Philly

CHRISTIAN HACKENBERG, 11 for 31, total 54 yards

That means each time he attempted to throw the ball it only went 1.7 yds. :lmao:


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2016)

Is that total yards, or total passing yards?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 2, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> C'mon @envirotex, you're a football junky. Get in on the fun! :thumbs:


Not really so much for pro-football...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2016)

envirotex said:


> Not really so much for pro-football...


Indeed I know you're more college football oriented, but I know you still follow NFL too. This league that we have is super simple. Just pick what you think the winning team is of each game each week. As noted above, it literally takes no more than 5 min. You would make #10 and would make for more evenly distributed payouts. C'mon, all the cool EB kids are doing it!  :B


----------



## envirotex (Sep 2, 2016)

Where's the 2016 college football thread, anyway?...I might need someplace to cry on Monday.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Supe said:


> Is that total yards, or total passing yards?


Total passing yards. LOL


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry guys, I'm out at $25... too rich for my blood.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Here's the list as of 8/31. Would be nice to get 1 more player to make for an even 10-person league (easier payout distributions). Though I would have thought we'd have a lot more interest this time around. And based on the entry fee poll, it looks like the general consensus is $25. So I don't know if that will cause anyone else to drop out or not.
> 
> 
> *Knight1fox3*
> ...


That brings it back down to only (8) people. Should we proceed with that?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 6, 2016)

I would prefer $10 as well


----------



## akwooly (Sep 6, 2016)

$10 would be ok with me. would be great if we could get 10 participants.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2016)

yeah I can live with $10 bucks as well, just figured a few more buck would make it more interesting... hell if we have to do $5 to get people to pay I can live with that


----------



## arminator_06 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well I have to say, I'm surprised this didn't fill up yet. We're in the final counting days left before the season starts and we still don't have 10 people? I'd suggest posting on the (fantasy) league searching reddit website but I understand you only want engineers. Hopefully somebody else reading this between now and thursday Sept 8th decides to join! $10 or $25, it doesn't matter much IMO.


----------



## P-E (Sep 6, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> what happened to that hot nurse chick?


She ran out of patience.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Alright, we can keep it at $10 per person and that will keep @MetsFan in the league. Now we just need to convince @envirotex so that we get an even 10 player league. 

BTW, I haven't yet received payment from anyone who said they'll be playing. The season kicks off in just 2 days!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 6, 2016)

Refresh us on the payment process. Is it PayPal?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2016)

> The way I've handled finances in the past is for everyone to send their $$ to me via PayPal or Google Wallet. It's really the easiest method and less money changing of hands. And PayPal allows premium account users (which I have) to carry a balance long-term. So the $$ is basically going to sit in there (vs. going to my personal banking account) until the end of the season where I will make payouts accordingly (basically just paid back via PayPal). Also be advised, when making a direct payment, use the "_send money to friends &amp; family_" option or there will be annoying fees associated with the transfer. My PP account is my email address *[email protected]*. If there are any issues with what I mentioned, let me know and perhaps we can work something else out. Also, NO PAY, NO PLAY. I do not work on any sort of credit basis. Sorry but it’s just never worked out good in the past


lol at Hotmail....


----------



## P-E (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks like there is a $0.59 fee if you use a linked credit card.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> Refresh us on the payment process. Is it PayPal?





Road Guy said:


> lol at Hotmail....


Yes, PayPal. And it was my very first email address!!! I think I signed up for it using Netscape!  LOL

We also had a campus email address but we could only access that using their TelNet system. LOL x 2


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2016)

All invites should have now been sent. And is also likely to be flagged as spam. Still waiting on a few payments yet.

@cdc0001, @arminator_06, @MetsFan


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2016)

not received as of yet?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2016)

Actually waiting on payment from @MetsFan and @NJmike PE. The other (2) above haven't accepted the league invite yet.


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 7, 2016)

Shit ... i completely missed this topic.

I am in if there is still time

Send me the link


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 7, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Actually waiting on payment from @MetsFan and @NJmike PE. The other (2) above haven't accepted the league invite yet.


I'll pay up tomorrow morning


----------



## arminator_06 (Sep 7, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> All invites should have now been sent. And is also likely to be flagged as spam. Still waiting on a few payments yet.
> 
> @cdc0001, @arminator_06, @MetsFan


Thanks @knight1fox3. I just sent you the $ through paypal but I would also like to reiterate in this message that I did not find an invite anywhere. If necessary please send an invite again to my email linked in the paypal details. Thanks again and I hope to find the time tomorrow to start making my picks!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2016)

as promised, paid in full this morning.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

still didn't get an invite? we still waiting on people to pay?  I guess we all lose the same amount of points for tonight's blowout win against the panthers?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> still didn't get an invite? we still waiting on people to pay?  I guess we all lose the same amount of points for tonight's blowout win against the panthers?


not me. I've got 16 on denver


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

To those who claimed to not have received the invite, I resent with a link in an email based on the PayPal info. 

I've not yet heard back from @cdc0001, @bradlelf, or @MetsFan.

We have (7) players as of this post. I'm going to lock it up later this evening.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

I still never got the invite but I logged back into the app on my phone and was able to get in


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Everyone on the list (assuming the email address was valid) was sent an auto-generated email once I re-activated the league (according to the confirmation I received). What Gmail, Yahoo, Outlook, AOL, etc. did with it after that is out of my control unfortunately. I can send a manual link to anyone who still can't get in. And as RG said, logging back into your CBS account *should* also provide access unless I removed you.


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 8, 2016)

Im in and paid now


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I still never got the invite but I logged back into the app on my phone and was able to get in


x2


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> x2


Not surprising considering you just paid up TODAY. 

It would have been sent well before Labor Day. Not sure about the rest of you, but I tend to get 30-40 spam emails PER DAY. It's relatively easy for one to particular message to get buried.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not sure about the rest of you, but I tend to get 30-40 spam emails PER DAY. It's relatively easy for one to particular message to get buried.


I don't typically get many spam emails with my gmail account. Maybe it's th-yme to upgrad from that hotmail account.

:true:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I don't typically get many spam emails with my gmail account. Maybe it's th-yme to upgrad from that hotmail account.
> 
> :true:


I have (3) accounts that forward to my primary. So that is usually part of it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I have (3) accounts that forward to my primary. So that is usually part of it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## P-E (Sep 8, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> not me. I've got 16 on denver


Good luck with that.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 8, 2016)

Sorry guys, sending $10 over to KF now!

and sent.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 8, 2016)

Doh, missed the first game pick already... by a few minutes too.

It's all downhill from here.


----------



## P-E (Sep 9, 2016)

Wishing I had missed the first pick.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone else having trouble with the CBS app?


----------



## P-E (Sep 9, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the CBS app?


[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Yes, I haven't won since week 1 last season. [/COLOR]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Doh, missed the first game pick already... by a few minutes too.
> 
> It's all downhill from here.


Can't say I didn't warn you. I sent reminders to anyone that I saw didn't make picks. But that will only be the case for week 1. 



NJmike PE said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the CBS app?


Yes. They took a good thing and made it awful. There used to be a separate CBS Fantasy Sports app which was different from just the regular CBS Sports app. One was just as it said, for the games. The other was for stats, stories, etc. (like ESPN). Now looks like they tried merging them. I also can't delete old leagues that are no longer active. So I have to scroll and try to find my active leagues just to look at things. Needless to say, I now have a Google Chrome shortcut to the website on my main screen. Screw the app.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 9, 2016)

> 1 minute ago, knight1fox3 said:
> *Can't say I didn't warn you. I sent reminders to anyone that I saw didn't make picks. But that will only be the case for week 1. *
> 
> Yes. They took a good thing and made it awful. There used to be a separate CBS Fantasy Sports app which was different from just the regular CBS Sports app. One was just as it said, for the games. The other was for stats, stories, etc. (like ESPN). Now looks like they tried merging them. I also can't delete old leagues that are no longer active. So I have to scroll and try to find my active leagues just to look at things. Needless to say, I now have a Google Chrome shortcut to the website on my main screen. Screw the app.
> ...


I'm going to blame your Hotmail email for making Gmail think it was spam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> I'm going to blame your Hotmail email for making Gmail think it was spam.


I also tagged you on EB.com on multiple occasions. Any other excuses?


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I also tagged you on EB.com on multiple occasions? Any other excuses?


Am I supposed to get notifications for those?  I never get anything.  Is there a switch I need to click or something?

edit: nevermind, I see it now.  I missed it somehow.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Am I supposed to get notifications for those?  I never get anything.  Is there a switch I need to click or something?
> 
> edit: nevermind, I see it now.  I missed it somehow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I also tagged you on EB.com on multiple occasions. Any other excuses?


yes. hotmail is so 2000's


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> yes. hotmail is so 2000's


Which I don't deny. It was my FIRST email ever! I'm keeping it!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 9, 2016)

dang, i forgot to adjust the confidence value.  thanks a lot carolina, 16 points!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

akwooly said:


> dang, i forgot to adjust the confidence value.  thanks a lot carolina, 16 points!


I was wondering about that. Now I get to use this GIF twice!


----------



## arminator_06 (Sep 9, 2016)

woo hoo! I'm the leader so far  everyone else who actually made their picks thought Cam the Man would win this time? pffh.. that Denver D is outta this world!

or maybe I'm just lucky that Gano missed the field goal


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

arminator_06 said:


> that Denver D is outta this world!


Yes that's why they allowed 17pts in the first half and Cam to become a lead rusher or w/e for QBs (I forget the stat exactly).



arminator_06 said:


> or maybe I'm just lucky that Gano missed the field goal *on the 2nd try*


Lucky indeed. And week 1 is far from over. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2016)

GD Colts...


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 12, 2016)

Shoulda picked the Lions!

Ha ha, yes even I admit how bad of an idea that would be.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 12, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Shoulda picked the Lions!
> 
> Ha ha, yes even I admit how bad of an idea that would be.


On any given Sunday.....


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 12, 2016)

I am starting the season off as the last one ended ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2016)

And the league newbie (ahem....@Flyer_PE) takes Week 1! Well done. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2016)

I think I've already exceeded my total points from last season


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks like the random number generator worked pretty well for me this week.  I may try a dart-board approach for week 2.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2016)

I hate having to pull for the J E T S


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 16, 2016)

^Doesn't everyone?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> ^Doesn't everyone?


Everyone but @Supe :lmao:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2016)

GD your Lions @mudpuppy! ldman:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2016)

WTF Seattle?! Beat by the Rams? I mean LOL, but seriously. :lmao:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 19, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> WTF Seattle?! Beat by the Rams? I mean LOL, but seriously. :lmao:


One of only two games where I actually don't mind seeing Seattle win.  Since the Rams bailed on St. Louis, I'd be more than happy to see them have a few 1-15 years.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 19, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> GD your Lions @mudpuppy! ldman:




What did you expect, lol!

And somehow I suspect this was not the worst of your woes yesterday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 20, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I think I've already exceeded my total points from last season


I don't think I won a week all season last year


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Woohoo, last place!


----------



## P-E (Sep 20, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Woohoo, last place!


Right there with ya.   Forgot to finish ranking the games.  Oops


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2016)

P-E said:


> Right there with ya.   Forgot to finish ranking the games.  Oops


Please reference your previous "short bus" comment.


----------



## P-E (Sep 21, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Please reference your previous "short bus" comment.


All aboard.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2016)

oh yeah, fuck all you bitches, consider this "strike 1"


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 27, 2016)

he said from 4th place....


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2016)

only reason you two pussies  moved up is due to some atypical upsets....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2016)

All skill.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 27, 2016)

or pure dumb luck...?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 27, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> or pure dumb luck...?


this is more like it


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 27, 2016)

On any given Sunday.....

&lt;--Enjoying my brief stint at the top of the hill.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2016)

Flyer_PE said:


> On any given Sunday.....
> 
> &lt;--Enjoying my brief stint at the top of the hill.


You and your big bad (1) point. Well done. :thumbs:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 27, 2016)

^Yep.  Just one upset away from falling back to the middle of the pack.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 30, 2016)

1st place!! (for the start of week 4)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)

Forgot to rank your picks again?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2016)

^^^ LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 30, 2016)

This "me not overthinking" my picks mentality has really been working so far this season


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 30, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Forgot to rank your picks again?


Lol.  No, I did rank them this week.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2016)

Why does this stupid fucking software lock all picks in at 10 am?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2016)

It locked early this week because of the stupid F'in' game in London. I don't control that. An email reminder was sent out to the league.


----------



## bradlelf (Oct 3, 2016)

In my defense; I forgot to make picks this week ... but I did get married. So at least I remembered to do that.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats, @bradlelf!   I'm sure Mrs. Bradlelf is happy about that, too.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 3, 2016)

bradlelf said:


> I did get married.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## bradlelf (Oct 3, 2016)

Mrs. McCheese is awesome; this isnt my first rodeo. 

I would never have thought that 2.5 years after my divorce that I would be getting remarried ... it feels very surreal.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 3, 2016)

congrats @bradlelf!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 3, 2016)

akwooly said:


> congrats @bradlelf!


x2

That said, @akwooly you should pick the vikings tonight


----------



## akwooly (Oct 4, 2016)

WoooHOOO wk 4 winnna!  took a chance on the Rams and it went my way. not sure i can be that lucky again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 6, 2016)

Who will @Road Guy choose this time?  Stay tuned next week to find out!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 6, 2016)

^I was wondering that same thing a little while ago.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2016)

Hard to go against Denver at home ....unless the guy from Memphis state plays qb....


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2016)

I had picked the broncos until I found out they were starting a division 3? QB and was just able to switch back with a few minutes to spare

&amp; it was good to finally see big ben wearing prison uni's this weekend


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2016)

Prison uniforms aside, he was probably my smartest pick this year.  37 pts last night.  Coupled with Elliott's 28 pts, Howard's 21 (picking him up was a smart move), a 21 point day from Vinatieri, and a 20 pt day for the Bills (glad I dropped the Jets D), it made for a pretty easy week.  My opponent had a 92 point week, and I'm at 148 pts with Evans at WR yet to play.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2016)

I have either lost interest or am getting to old and forgetful, for my work FF team I am still 3-2 but I have lost the last two games because I didn't move people from the bench to the lineup and vice versa. really annoying.. I have kid shit Mon - Thursday after work till 8. I drink heavily on Friday and Saturday and by the time I wake up Sunday its too late to move my players around..

Some of the more fun people at work that used to play didn't play this year, coupled with we have a couple of old lady's playing, which has resulted in people backing off the smack talk I believe..


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2017)

well, all you who thought I would finish last again, suck it!

Now,


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

lol I just realized I forgot to set picks for this past week..


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 3, 2017)

Ooohhhh I'm in for next year!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> lol I just realized I forgot to set picks for this past week..


that's fine, I was kinda hoping that you would. me you and mets fan were all real close for 3rd place


----------



## P-E (Jan 3, 2017)

I finished solidly at the top of the bottom half...again


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 3, 2017)

I would have given KF a much better run for it if I hadn't forgotten to get the picks in before the Thursday game...twice.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

Honestly if they did away with the TNF games I would be much happier as a fan, and for FF.  Most times during the week I don't really think about football until Friday / Saturday.

I don't  really care for the format of this particular pick em leaugue, I don't like the default being that you lose the max points if your miss one of those TNF games.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ya the format could stand to be improved. I don't like how it forces you to make ALL your picks at once. It used to be that you could do a pick for the day of that particular game and leave the rest for later. Plus the CBS sports app is pretty awful.

I could look at using a different provider next season if anyone has any suggestions. I was in another league that used Yahoo but that format was even worse IMO.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 3, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I could look at using a different provider next season if anyone has any suggestions. I was in another league that used Yahoo but that format was even worse IMO.


It would be a totally different shift and more work for the league runner, but the other Pick 'Em league I do is just based off of a spreadsheet that lists each week's games. You pick against the Vegas spread from a predetermined time every week, before TNF is played (some time on every given Tuesday, I think). I like it because it's super duper simple, though it is definitely more work for the owner of the league, as he tallies the correct scores himself, and types out all of the games every week, and also keeps a running tally of everyone's total scores as the season goes on.

Perhaps not the right solution for this forum, as it's not automated and also would be organized slightly differently in terms of the picks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats to those who placed in the league this season and to those that didn't, better luck next season!  Perhaps we can look at trying out a different provider for next season too.  For those that placed, I will work on the payouts ASAP and will likely make transfers via PayPal if that is ok.

1st Place - knight1fox3 - $40 (BOOMSHAKALAKA!!!)

2nd Place - @Flyer_PE - $25

3rd Place - @NJmike PE - $15

4th Place - @MetsFan - $10

Thanks for playing everyone!

Regards,

The Commish


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah fuck you all



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Congrats to those who placed in the league this season and to those that didn't, better luck next season!  Perhaps we can look at trying out a different provider for next season too.  For those that placed, I will work on the payouts ASAP and will likely make transfers via PayPal if that is ok.
> 
> 1st Place - knight1fox3 - $40 (BOOMSHAKALAKA!!!)
> 
> ...


$15! 6-pack is on me tonight!


----------



## akwooly (Jan 5, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah fuck you all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, fuck you all.


----------



## P-E (Jan 5, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> $15! 6-pack is on me tonight!


Mad Elf?


----------



## akwooly (Jan 5, 2017)

I had fun again with this year, those stupid Thursday games f'd me over a few times.  I'll play again next year! Thanks @knight1fox3 for organizing it all.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 5, 2017)

Woohoo, 4th place.  Congrats @NJmike PE for proving them all wrong.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll give it another go next year.  I'll just make sure I put something in Wednesday night for the Thursday game.  KF and I were running within 5-10 pts until I forgot about the Thursday game.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2017)

P-E said:


> Mad Elf?


I wish. I can't find it anywhere.



MetsFan said:


> Woohoo, 4th place.  Congrats @NJmike PE for proving them all wrong.


Thanks. Congrats to you too.



akwooly said:


> I'll play again next year! Thanks @knight1fox3 for organizing it all.


+1


----------



## P-E (Jan 6, 2017)

@NJmike PE did you try looking here:

http://www.troegs.com/beers/brew-finder/


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 6, 2017)

P-E said:


> @NJmike PE did you try looking here:
> 
> http://www.troegs.com/beers/brew-finder/


Or brew your own: https://www.love2brew.com/Articles.asp?ID=541


----------

